# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Máy phun xốp vừa khoe vừa hỏi

## Khoa C3

Tình hình là em mới mua cái máy phun xốp phục vụ làm tủ đông up lên đây vừa khoe vừa để hỏi cách dùng. Thôi cứ sâu ảnh trước tý trình bày tiếp.

Toàn cảnh



Nhãn và mác





Vòi phun



Mặt trước





Bàn điều khiển



Phía sau



Tủ điện









Em xin trình bày tiếp: Hiện tại bật lên đèn alarm nhấp nháy, nhấn reset cũng ko được nên ko điều khiển được hệ thống bơm trộn tạo bọt xốp và cũng không bơm được luôn ->> vẫn là đống sắt vụn. Máy này em mua gần như mới(chủ trước mua mới chưa dùng thì phá sản bán luôn).
các bác biết món này chỉ dùm em với, hiện tại em mất manual . Em xin cảm ơn ạ.

----------


## CKD

Đánh giá sơ bộ.
- Điều khiển trung tâm là PLC siemen.
- Động lực có khởi động từ và VFD omron (yaskawa)

Tình hình power on đã alarm. Vậy tiến trình test theo mình thế này. Thông thường nó có một số sensor, kiểm tra các đường input của PLC xem đường nào dang active.. lần mò từ từ thôi. Chứ không lại thành sắt vụn  :Smile:

----------

Khoa C3, writewin

----------


## Khoa C3

Cả ngày hì hục lần theo hướng của bác CKD phát hiện vài chỗ chập cheng: ống áp lực vỡ - đã khắc phục, phao đo kẹt - đã khắc phục, cái đồng hồ đo áp lực 1 bên không hoạt động - chưa tìm ra nguyên nhân, đèn arlam vẫn nháy nhưng đã bật và khiển được 2 máy bơm chính + máy bơm trộn - phun nhưng ko phun ra được gì cả. Vừa xin được maunual của nhà SX thì trời tối. Mai lại hì hục tiếp. thks bác CKD lần nữa.

----------


## CKD

Không dám, mình có giúp được gì đâu.

Thông thường máy cũ báo lỗi là do các cảm biến cũ nên báo sai, với các hệ thống có nhiệt độ, áp lực thì thường có cảm biến kèm theo. Dù trong quá trình vận hành nó không do dạc gì, chỉ để kiểm tra lỗi.

----------


## Khoa C3

Quan trọng em là tay mơ trong lĩnh vực này, ko có ai chỉ thì ko biết bắt đâù từ đâu cả.

----------


## Nam CNC

Vậy là ok rồi, đó là cái lợi của diễn đàn. Mà chú Khoa định làm gì mà hoành tráng thế ?

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái này phục vụ sản xuất tủ bảo quản, tủ đông, kho lạnh anh Nam ơi.

----------


## Khoa C3

Càng làm càng thấy lỗi tùm lum: kẹt bơm, tắc đường khí nén, abc các loại... Sau 3 ngày cơ bản đã tạm được. Trong quá trình tháo máy thấy đồ ngon quá muốn chộp các loại ảnh mà cái chất tạo xốp bám vào tay vô cùng bẩn, nó bầy nhầy vừa trơn vừa dính rửa mãi ko sạch chả cầm được thứ gì nữa. 





Có cái đồng hồ đo áp bị hỏng, nó đồng thời cũng là cái van an toàn tháo ra là máy khỏi chạy, trong thời gian chờ bển báo giá, tháo ra sửa chơi rất vui là lại dc nhưng chắc ko còn chính xác (đường ống áp lực = inox nhỏ xíu tắc phải cắt đi hàn ống khác)



Thêm nửa ngày cài thông số cuối cùng nó phun ra cái đống chình ình thế này





Nhân lúc tay khô làm luôn cái ảnh biến tần



Chắc mất thêm vài ngày thử nghiệm nữa để chỉnh cho đúng tỷ lệ xốp phun ra.

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ và mọi người cho em hỏi tí, con máy phun xốp này bi chừ muốn mua thì khoảng bao xiền thì được ợ ? Thanks cả nhà   :Smile:

----------


## huanpt

Mình mơ ước có em này để tạo hình máy bay scale.  :Smile: )

----------


## Khoa C3

Em nghe đồn ở bãi nào đó của Sì gòn có 2 cái xác máy Nhật.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Khoa C3

Từ tết có mấy bác hỏi về máy này, có người call, người sms hỏi cấu hình máy mờ em cứ quên mất không trả lời, sorry mấy bác nhé. Buổi chiều lại có 1 bác nữa hỏi mờ em không biết là ai  :Big Grin: .
EM úp tạm cái file PDF sơ sài của nhà sản xuất lên đây, các bác quan tâm tra luôn cho tiện
http://www.cannon-deutschland.com/im...System-Eng.pdf
Máy em đang dùng là cannon B-sys100 thông số cơ bản của máy ở cuối file PDF. 
Máy sử dụng rất dễ và ổn định, có 19 chế độ phun khác nhau.
Nó là dòng phun foam áp suất thấp bầu trộn dùng cánh khuấy. Em chưa được sờ vào máy áp cao (dùng bơm áp lực lớn phun thành hơi sương để trộn nên không so sánh dc 2 dòng, đã mua 1 đầu trộn áp cao về để sắp tới DIY nhưng có vẻ phức tạp hơn dòng áp thấp. File PDF cho dòng áp  cao đây ạ http://www.cannon-deutschland.com/im...em_GB_LRes.pdf.

Chi tiết hơn các bác quan tâm có thể call cho đại diện cannon ở Sài gòn hỏi nhé: 0903033753 (chú Bảy khoảng 60 tuổi). Chú Bảy rất nhiệt tình mặc dù mình không mua sản phẩm của chú hihi. Chú thường đi với 1 anh người Singapo vui tính, 2 người ăn rất khỏe và không uống rượu nên ai đó có mời 2 người đi ăn thì đừng ngại gọi nhiều món nhé haha.

----------

trungdt

----------


## trung_tuan

Bác Khoa ở đâu hải dương vậy. Nếu chương trình PLC ko bị khóa e có thể lấy ra cho bác ngâm cứu. Vì e cũng đang muốn nghiên cứu nguyên lý vận hành máy phun xốp.

----------


## thuhanoi

PLC này có khoá cũng lấy được mà

----------


## Khoa C3

Em lười nên chưa thử cắm nó vào máy tính.

----------


## trung_tuan

> PLC này có khoá cũng lấy được mà


Loại này có khóa cũng hack đc, nhưng e chưa học bài này, trên diễn đàn nhiều người cũng dạy nhưng lười ko học. nếu nhờ mấy ae để hack cho thì mất tiền củ đấy

----------


## trung_tuan

a khoa có thể nói cho e biết nguyên lý của máy này đc k, hóa chất muốn mua thì mua ở đâu, bao gồm những hóa chất j ko a.

----------


## Khoa C3

EM dùng 2 chất Isocyanate và Polyol trộn tỷ lệ 1.2/1(Nhà sản xuất DOW).



NGuyên lý rất đơn giản: Iso và poly chứa trong 2 thùng đỏ và vàng, trên thùng có máy bơm(loại bơm bánh răng) được điều khiển bởi 2 biến tần.
Poly và Iso được bơm vào bầu trộn theo tỷ lệ, lưu lượng được lựa chọn trong PLC, xốp ra nhiều hay ít phụ thuộ c thời gian bơm cài đặt trong 19 chế độ bơm của máy. Trong bầu trộn có cánh khuấy 2 chất với nhau rồi xả ra ngoài(khoảng 30s sau là nó đông cứng thành xốp)
Khi xốp xả hết ra ngoài có 1 bơm, bơm chất rửa(chứa trong thùng inox nhỏ nằm giữa 2 thùng hóa chất ở ảnh trên) vào bầu trộn  ---> kết thúc 1 chu trình.



Hóa chất em thường nhập từ taioan. Còn muốn mua ở VN thì như bác gọi cho sđt của hãng cannon ở trên kia(máy móc, phụ kiện, hóa chất liên quan abc... có tất), có điều giá hơi bị chát vì toàn linh kiện Ý cả.

----------

anhcos, Luyến, trung_tuan

----------


## trung_tuan

Cảm ơn bác nhiu nhé. e có ông anh làm cơ khí, ô ấy được cái máy j ông ấy cũng thích làm vì vậy ngày trước ô ấy bảo e nghiên cứu cùng làm con máy làm tấm tôn xốp đó. mà e tìm hiểu về mấy cái máy phun xốp này mừ ko được. Con máy này của bác chắc cũng làm được tôn xốp đó nhỉ.

----------


## Khoa C3

Tốc độ phun tối đa là 130kg/phút, em không làm tôn xốp nên không dám phán là được hay không được260*60. Hiện tại em chỉ dùng ở tốc độ 16kg/phút, quá nhanh đối với em rồi.
Về DIY máy này thì khó nhất phần bầu trộn thôi, cái này tốt nhất mua hàng hãng, em đã mua 1 cái hàng phá sản 10 chai  :Big Grin: . Tại sao nó khó? ngoài phần điện quyết định độ chính xác đầu ra thì đầu phun quyết định nửa còn lại. Máy này phun ra lấy cân bàn(vạch chia tới 10g) không thể phát hiện sai số được. Lúc cài đặt ban đầu em phải dùng cân tiểu li để căn chỉnh thông số máy, hơi cực nhọc nhưng tiết kiệm được 1 mớ tiền, bởi gọi người của hãng các cụ ấy báo giá toàn Obama/giờ với tiền vé máy bay abc các kiểu.

----------

